# Clamps? Bessey, Jorgensen, Jet, nothing?



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

Parallel clamps- I have been thinking of getting some because they look damn useful. I have checked out the Bessey clamps and did not like how they closed. I have been using a combination of quick clamps and pipe clamps and they work, but clamp and glue work can be a pain. I have read the reviews on this site and everyone likes all of these clamps. They like the Jet clamps the most, but is it worth the $15 price premium (or $5) over Jorgensen or Bessey? Actually I get 10% off of home depot prices, so that makes the price different even greater.

24"/40"/50"

$35/$40/$45 - Jorgensen (home depot 24"/36"/48")
$45/$40-52/$55 - Bessey Revo (woodcraft and my local store has the 40" for $40)
$50/$65/$70 - Jet clamps (Rockler)

or should I just stick with pipe clamps, F-bar, or quick-clamps because parallel clamps are overrated?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Between those three choices, I haven't seen much difference in quality or function at all.
I know the Jorgensen clamps are made in the USA so that's what I went with.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I prefer the jet clamps and I do have a variety of many. The feew extra dollars I spend for the Jet clamps is soon forgotten but thequality and ease of use lingers on.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I also went with the Jorgensen clamps for the same reason as Michael. I buy them from Menards for a little cheaper than HD usually around here, and can never seem to pass one up when they're on sale… if you get 10% off at HD, I would definitely go with the Jorgensen's.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Bessey…...12"---60".....30 all together….4" and 6"...10 in all…........that'll cover it…....


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the old Bessy K-body clamps and the Jorgensen ones. Both work very well and I would definitely have a few on hand. I'd go with the Jorgensen as the price is a bit better. Fine Woodworking recommended them in their most recent test as well.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Greg nailed it. That said, they are all quality clamps and I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------

